# Battery Life



## bizpm (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi,

We just went camping for the first time in our "new" 2006 26RS. We had a great time.

In our old pop-up we used to get a week out of each of our marine batteries. We only used them for light about 1 hour a day.

In our new Outback, not using the lights at all (we got battery tap lights) and only running the water pump to wash toothbrushes, we got 2 days out of each. Yikes!

So, all you people out there who 1) dry camp for extended periods of time and 2) don't have a cute litle Honda generator, HOW do you manage this?

Do we have the wrong batteries? I see lots of mention of 6V batteries. Why? Do we just have bad karma?

Thanks,
Biz


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

How old are your batteries?


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Did you have the fridge on, the radio, water heater. Most of the appliances use some 12v power. The fridge on LP still uses 12v power to light the pilot, same thing with the water heater, CO and LP detector. Also open the freezer door and look at the upper righthand side and there is a switch for the climate control, this can kill a battery in no time. I have two 6v batteries and can (run) for over a week but your mileage may vary. James


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Two day's is a very short period of time for the batteries to be depleted. Especially with the use you decscribed. Check the switch inside the fridge that could be the cause, if on it runs a small heat strip that can draw lot's of juice. Normally we can go 3 days with the batteries still just under half full. That's using the inside lights at night for a few hours each night. 
6 volt bateries I understand will provide more usable amps but there is one draw back. That is you need two working batteries to get 12 volts. If one goes bad you are out of luck. No fridge, no hot water, no lights, no propane detector and no water pump. Not sure about brakes. I think they will run off the TV power but not sure. With 12 volt batteries if one goes bad you can move the wiring around and still have power using the TV to charge them if needed.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'd check your batteries, it appears they are not holding a charge like they should. Based on what you said, you shouldn't have even used 1/2 of the first 12v battery.

I can go for about 5-6 days on my 2x6v batteries...could go longer, but my 2 DS's don't seem to know how to turn off lights or stereo when they leave the trailer.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Should last way longer camping like that. You may need to replace your batteries (especially if they still have the original Interstate JUNK).


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

BoaterDan said:


> Should last way longer camping like that. You may need to replace your batteries (especially if they still have the original Interstate JUNK).


I have 2x6v Interstate U2400's and they ROCK! Had Interstates on my previous 28RSS and never had a problem with them the entire 4 years I owned the trailer.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I figured this would turn into a Ford vs. Chevy thing.









My Walmart batteries have been way better than the Interstate junk they replaced. As with the cars, one person has a great experience and another a horrible one with the exact same product.

The point for the original poster is those batteries could potentially be 5 years old by now. If they weren't perfectly cared for, it wouldn't be surprising at all if they're shot, regardless of the brand.

Well, clearly either the batteries are shot or you have some kind of short in the trailer.


----------



## SDCampers (Oct 29, 2008)

I have 2 Interstate group 24's and we dry camp for a weekend and don't go below 2/3. We do not conserve either. We run the stereo, lights ect for hours. Maybe I just got the good Interstates????


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

SDCampers said:


> I have 2 Interstate group 24's and we dry camp for a weekend and don't go below 2/3. We do not conserve either. We run the stereo, lights ect for hours. Maybe I just got the good Interstates????


Maybe Keystone has employee swap day with their vendors, and Gilligan was on loan to Interstate the day mine were made. Must have been the same day my trailer was being made, since my black/gray tank labels are on right!


----------



## phxbrit (Jul 24, 2007)

One thing I had trouble with was reading the battery level from the inside console. This can be very misleading and the source of unnecessary concern. If you have the lights one, someone just took a shower, or there is a drain (or recent large drain) on the batteries, then just ignore what the console says your battery level is.

It takes some time with little to no load (or charging) for the batteries to give you a reasonably true reading. For example, I would drive four hours straight to our spot all the while the truck is charging the batteries when I drive, including being plugged in to the house the previous night. If I check the battery level on the inside console right after I stop, it says the batteries are only 2/3 full. If I wait 3 hours, then it shows full. Try running the heat and look at your battery level, it will probably say 1/3 or empty.

My trailer came with 2 new 6V Interstate batteries. They only ended up lasting a year and half. However, when I went to replace them, the Trojan distributer who was mainly into solar applications, didn't think Interstate was a particularly bad brand. I mentioned that I did let them drain completely once - but they didn't think it should have caused the failure. In this case a bridged cell. Defects happen with any brand.

Are these marine batteries the same ones from your popup? Also are they hybrid batteries (part marine/ part deep cycle)?


----------



## bizpm (Apr 14, 2009)

One battery is 1 year old. One is maybe 3 years old. Neither has seen a lot of use. They are both marine deep cycle batteries. We charged them on AC power using a battery charger--leaving them for a full 24 hours until they read full.

We actually disconnected the stereo, to make sure it could not draw anything. We've never even turned on the hotwater heater. The fridge was running the whole time--on gas. I'll check the inside thing, though.

Thanks,
Biz


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

You may want to pull the batteries and take them to your local auto parts store and have them load tested. James


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

BoaterDan said:


> I have 2 Interstate group 24's and we dry camp for a weekend and don't go below 2/3. We do not conserve either. We run the stereo, lights ect for hours. Maybe I just got the good Interstates????


Maybe Keystone has employee swap day with their vendors, and Gilligan was on loan to Interstate the day mine were made. Must have been the same day my trailer was being made, since my black/gray tank labels are on right!








[/quote]

I was under the impression the batteries were installed by the dealer, not Keystone.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I was under the impression the batteries were installed by the dealer, not Keystone.


That would make sense too, because I'm pretty sure Gilligan was working at the dealer's service department when I had the TT in there for the shower leak. Man, that guy gets around!

Again, to the original poster I say there's clearly something wrong with either the batteries or the trailer.

If you have a digital ammeter, hit up on the trailer. (Assuming you know how to hook it up if you know how to use it.) If you see a couple amps of current you know something's not right in the trailer.

Taking the batteries to an auto parts store for testing is also easy and free. Around here they don't carry true deep-cycle batteries though, and you don't want anything else.


----------



## bizpm (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks. I will take the batteries in and make sure they are good.

Biz


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

May I jump in and ask another battery question??

We were in Sequoia National Park a couple weeks ago and our two 6V did not last long at all. I am very anal and make sure everyone turns things off immediately, but after two days we were down to 1/3 capacity. I made sure the kids weren't sneaking lights in their bunks at night, and no stereo was on, which my kids were upset about, but they still drained quickly.

Background: the batteries are 2 years 4 mos old. This assumes they were brand new when we bought the trailer at Lakeshore. We were living in AZ when we bought the trailer and I know a car battery will not last more than two years there b/c of the heat, so do you think they are just "worn out"??

I have read, even in this thread, that people use the stereo, lights, etc. and have no problem lasting a number of days.

Please send me your thoughts!

azthroop


----------



## vtxbud (Apr 4, 2009)

I have a small 1000w generator. Use it to power a battery charger, works like a charm. Paid $139.00 and that is Canadian $$ so in the US the thing should be just about FREE !!!


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

azthroop said:


> May I jump in and ask another battery question??
> 
> We were in Sequoia National Park a couple weeks ago and our two 6V did not last long at all. I am very anal and make sure everyone turns things off immediately, but after two days we were down to 1/3 capacity. I made sure the kids weren't sneaking lights in their bunks at night, and no stereo was on, which my kids were upset about, but they still drained quickly.
> 
> ...


Have you checked the water level lately. I top mine off twice during the summer. Have they ever been drained dead, also what converter/charger is in your OB? James


----------



## SDCampers (Oct 29, 2008)

bizpm said:


> One battery is 1 year old. One is maybe 3 years old. Neither has seen a lot of use. They are both marine deep cycle batteries. We charged them on AC power using a battery charger--leaving them for a full 24 hours until they read full.
> 
> We actually disconnected the stereo, to make sure it could not draw anything. We've never even turned on the hotwater heater. The fridge was running the whole time--on gas. I'll check the inside thing, though.
> 
> ...


I believe I see your problem. If you have a one year old battery with a three year old battery they will only perform as well as the weakest battery. So, if one is weak it will draw down the better one.
I got this answer from my local Interstate battery center manager whom I have known for years through work. He is a very knowlegable battery guru.
I got one group 24 with my camper, then installed another one a month later. I have dry camped in the Bighorn Mountains for three days running the furnace at night and they still showed 2/3.


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

Have you checked the water level lately. I top mine off twice during the summer. Have they ever been drained dead, also what converter/charger is in your OB? James
[/quote]

Yes, I regularly check the water and use distilled water if any is needed. I will need to look at the converter/charger. I hate ask, but is that behind the panel under the entertainment area? Do I need to pull off the panel?

When we were camping, I ended up plugging the trailer into the suburban and letting the 'burb just idle for awhile. Probably not the best thing for either, but we didn't want to run out of battery.

azthroop


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I just looked at your profile and see that your OB is a newer model. Older units like mine had a single stage charger that would cook the batterys dry, many have replaced with a better unit. James


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

I may just breakdown and get a new set. Now I probably will start the next WWIII, but what brand?


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

azthroop said:


> I may just breakdown and get a new set. Now I probably will start the next WWIII, but what brand?


Anything but Interstate!









Seriously, as you can see everyone has different experiences. I'll just say I've been extremely happy with my WalMart specials.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Costco 6 vdc golf cart batteries. Good price and good performance. They are manufactured by Johnson Controls for Costco.


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

I am happy with my Kirkland(costco) brand batteries..

Kos


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

azthroop said:


> I may just breakdown and get a new set. Now I probably will start the next WWIII, but what brand?


How much "dry" camping will you do each year? What is the longest time frame you will camp without power?


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

Probably a week (7 days) would be the longest due to work constraints. Maybe three times a year, a week each time, but we will do weekend trips, too.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

azthroop said:


> Probably a week (7 days) would be the longest due to work constraints. Maybe three times a year, a week each time, but we will do weekend trips, too.


Then I'd recommend either Trojan or Interstate 6v (2) batteries. You pay for what you get. I can go about 5 days on my 2x6v Interstate U2400's. Might be able to go longer, but our two DS's only seem to know how to turn light on...not off (same at home too)


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I had a set of Costco 6V and was happy with them. Then I cooked them with an old inverter, so I got a set of Interstates as our Costco was out of 6V's. They work well too.


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

Cool!

Thanks a million for the advice.

Azthroop


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> Costco 6 vdc golf cart batteries. Good price and good performance. They are manufactured by Johnson Controls for Costco.


X2


----------



## psychodad (Dec 9, 2008)

SDCampers said:


> One battery is 1 year old. One is maybe 3 years old. Neither has seen a lot of use. They are both marine deep cycle batteries. We charged them on AC power using a battery charger--leaving them for a full 24 hours until they read full.
> 
> We actually disconnected the stereo, to make sure it could not draw anything. We've never even turned on the hotwater heater. The fridge was running the whole time--on gas. I'll check the inside thing, though.
> 
> ...


I believe I see your problem. If you have a one year old battery with a three year old battery they will only perform as well as the weakest battery. So, if one is weak it will draw down the better one.
I got this answer from my local Interstate battery center manager whom I have known for years through work. He is a very knowlegable battery guru.
I got one group 24 with my camper, then installed another one a month later. I have dry camped in the Bighorn Mountains for three days running the furnace at night and they still showed 2/3.
[/quote]
This is correct. with 12V both batteries, the low one will draw from the full one and you actually have less than you think.


----------

